# Can you identify this train set?



## tagheuer (Nov 20, 2019)

My father in law passed away this year and I'm helping my mother in law go through his things. We found this but I dont know anything about this vintage. I've had HO scale stuff when I was kid but this is totally foreign to me.

Is this worth keeping or landfill material? For some strange reason there wasnt a transformer in the box so I have no way of testing it. Does it have any value?

Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. The trains appear to be from set #5346W from 1953 or 1954. The items were the same for the 2 years the set was offered. It didn't come with a transformer, that would've had to be purchased separately. The 944 crane was also not part of the set. The set contained the 316 engine, 915 unloading car, 920 gondola, 928 log car, 921 cement car, 922 box car, and the 930 lighted caboose. It appears the 928 log car is the die cast frame version instead of the pressed wood version, so if I had to guess the year, I would say it's the 1954 set. The unloading car would have had a race car with it also. Do you have the set box and the engine wrapper for the trains? That would increase the value of what you have. The contents appear to be in very good to excellent condition. The worn lettering on the engine tender would affect the value of the 316 unfortunately. It's definitely not landfill material. The value depends on how much someone wants it if you're thinking of selling. Myself, I would keep it and get a transformer and have the motor in the engine cleaned up and enjoy it. If you look on ebay. you probably can come up with an idea on what it's worth. I'm not up to date with the latest values so I can't advise you on value, but a couple of hundred dollars is not out of the possibility based on what I see in the pictures. Hopefully this is helpful to you.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The set is the K5346W made in 1953 and 1954. The set included the 316, 915, 920, 928, 921, 922, 930. The set had 12-702's, 4-700's a 706, 690, 913, 708 and 16-693's. There was not a transformer included in the set. The rest of cars in the picture are separate sale add-ons.
This is a relatively valuable set and the separate add-ons are also nice cars. The condition is also excellent plus most of the OB's are present.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see cramden and I were posting at the same time. Fortunately the answers are the same. I missed the lettering damage on the tender. Still a very nice set.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Realize when you say ‘landfill material’, it makes a lot of us on here queasy. It’s a beautiful set! 
If you wish to sell it, we have a marketplace section in the forum. It’s under ‘For Sale Member to Member’. Pictures are great. The ones you showed are fine. A price must be included. 
I don’t think you’d be waiting long for a sale.


----------



## tagheuer (Nov 20, 2019)

This is very excellent, helpful advice. I really appreciate it. And I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I'm just totally ignorant on this type of model. 

Could I buy a transformer and see if it runs? I wouldn't even know how to hook it up and dont want to fry it. On my old HO scale stuff there was a specific piece of track to plug the power into. I dont see that here.

If I decide to sell, I'm not looking to make a huge profit. I'd rather sell to an enthusiast who could really appreciate it and put to good use. My twin 11 year boys dont seem particularly interested....

I guess someone who knows what they are doing could whip this into shape fairly easily. It was packed away very well and kept dry and clean for many years. Cant thank you guys enough for your expertise.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't believe you offended anyone. As far as a transformer, there are lots on ebay, a #2B or a #4b is fine. Search under American Flyer transformers, you'll get many different ones to choose from. Hooking it up is simple, you have the instruction book. A #670 track clip if you have one and a couple of wires is all you'll need. Almost all of your questions are in that booklet. We are also here to answer any questions should you have if you decide to give it a go. You might be surprised of the twins reaction if they see it running. Worth a try before selling it, in my opinion.

If you don't have a track clip, you should be able to find one on ebay. If not, PM me with your address and I'll send you one.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

tagheuer said:


> This is very excellent, helpful advice. I really appreciate it. And I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


No offense taken. I was basically just kidding. We do know that train stuff does wind up in the dump, and usually hate to even think about it. 
Now some of the wives on the other hand... lol. 
Good luck with that set. I’ll bet you do good with it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are 3 items that were part of the set that are not visible in the pictures. First and most important is the 690 track clip. It is black fiber with two terminals and clips under the track rails. The wires from the transformer connect to it to power the train. 
Also missing is the clip-on outside actuator rail for the unloading car and the bag of 16 track locks. As cramden pointed out the tootsie toy racer load (or Renwal gas truck) for the unloading car is not there. 
Any AC or DC transformer rated at least 50W (or 50VA if DC) that supplies 12V to 16V variable will work to test the engine. If you want to test the unloading car and the tender Air Chime Whistle the wiring diagrams are in the yellow manual.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I now believe cramden is a much faster typist than I am! The track clip is a 690, not a 670.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice set.. What the others have said is gospel. They are some of the best people we have here on the s scale forum.. Your operating book should cover all the necessary advice on how to operate and hook-up your train set. If the loco does not run after several attempts, I'll gladly repair it at no charge to you, just pay shipping both ways.. before you attempt to add power to it though, squirt some smoke fluid into the chimney to wet the wick in the smoke unit itself, other-wise, you could burn out the smoke unit itself. Here's hoping your twin boys start to show some interest in a nice set. Value would be in the $200-$400 dollar range, including all the boxes, etc. I could be wrong, wait until the better-informed folks chime in.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> I now believe cramden is a much faster typist than I am! The track clip is a 690, not a 670.


I don't know if I type faster than you do Tom, I'm a two finger specialist! Thanks for correcting the part # on the clip.


----------



## tagheuer (Nov 20, 2019)

This is great advice. I'll try to get it running and see what happens. I am assuming, and am fairly certain, this set has been packed away and has not run for at least 30 years, maybe longer. 

I need to read the manual to figure out hookup as you noted. Anything else that I should do maintenance wise that isnt in the manual before applying power?

Where in the world do I find smoke oil?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TOSS IT IN THE LANDFILL!!!
Your lucky your getting answers. 

Nothing is junk when it comes to trains. lol 

From what I see it looks in great shape,:smilie_daumenpos: do you put up a tree?

Put a loop of track around the tree in memory of your late father in law. He will be smiling down while watching you.
It does not take up that much storage room when you put it away.

Any chance your in New Jersey?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut has the value in the right range unless the set box with a legible set number stamp is included. The set box is worth about $50, depending on condition.
Smoke fluid is available from most train vendors, any brand is ok. If you want (and don't tell anyone I said this) you can use a solvent such as carburator cleaner, electrical contact cleaner, nail polish remover or similar. If liquid use about 10 drops, if a spray do two short sprays with a nozzle extension. It goes in the small tube inside the smokestack. Do not get any on the paint! Wait one minute then run the engine. This will soften old, hardened deposits on the smoke wick for testing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> Flyernut has the value in the right range unless the set box with a legible set number stamp is included. The set box is worth about $50, depending on condition.
> Smoke fluid is available from most train vendors, any brand is ok. If you want (and don't tell anyone I said this) you can use a solvent such as carburator cleaner, electrical contact cleaner, nail polish remover or similar. If liquid use about 10 drops, if a spray do two short sprays with a nozzle extension. It goes in the small tube inside the smokestack. Do not get any on the paint! Wait one minute then run the engine. This will soften old, hardened deposits on the smoke wick for testing.


Nail polish remover?

Main ingredient is Acetone, might get flames coming from the stack? 

We have a thread about making your own, I believe it was glycerine mixed with Propylene glycol?

Not sure I will see if I can dig up the thread.

Here you go those interested read through this,
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5277&highlight=smoke+fluid+ingredient


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I use a little bit of pure acetone in my engines if they have not been run in 30 years to soften the old smoke fluid deposits. It evaporates quickly, that is partly why I said to wait a minute before powering it up. And 10 drops is not enough to cause problems. Do not use it as a smoke fluid.


----------



## tagheuer (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks guys! And I'm located in Michigan...a long way from NJ. I'll try to get it running at let you guys know what happens.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will add that if you get a transformer go to a local hobby shop and get a bottle
of smoke fluid. You might even check the hobby shop for a used transformer. If
you run the train with no smoke fluid in it, you might burn up the smoke unit.
More likely will. A train shop would be better if you have one close.

Sorry, I now see the smoke fluid was already mentioned.
Nice set you have.


----------

